
Bloody Thursday: Google Deadpools All Slide Products Except One - CallMeV
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/25/slide-google-bloodbath/
======
CallMeV
It looks like the TechCrunch comments page has somehow merged with the
SuperPoke Pets forum. Nobody complaining about their Video Inbox or Pool Party
products getting shelved.

Just SPP pet owners.

